

The Startup Visa and Why The Xenophobes are Wrong - cwan
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/12/05/the-startup-visa-and-why-the-xenophobes-need-to-go-back-into-their-caves/

======
anamax
It isn't the "xenophobes" who attached "we need founders visas" to the guys
hanging out in front of Home Depot.

The fact that the US needs and can benefit from importing more brains does not
imply that it should continue to import more brawn.

That said, H1B is pretty much a disaster. Look at the allocation - tech does
all the fighting but doesn't get most of the recipients. It really should be
an auction (to ensure that it does go to "high value") and then expanded.

